# Condensation every morning on deck



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

Going to oil stain a large deck near a river and every morning there is sitting water on the entire deck. 1600sq.ft. Is there any way to prevent this? Cover it with plastic is 1 thought. Big fans?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Plastic it the night before and big fans. Not a whole lot more you can d o. Get it dry and get it fone. Good luck.


----------



## paint2ski (Jan 20, 2011)

Gonna test plastic tonight. We'll see?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Do it earlier in the summer.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I knew a guy who used a leaf blower to dry off decks. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Or a blower like the nascar guys use to dry the track.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Or a blower like the nascar guys use to dry the track.


Oh, so NASCAR really DOES blow after all.


----------

